# 05 maxima rearview mirror garage opener



## Braawuku (Jan 1, 2008)

Anyone know how to program the garage door opener on the rearview mirror on an 05 maxima? help


----------



## eg7737 (Mar 11, 2008)

yea its easy. go to the garage and press the learn button on the actual garage door motor. run to your car you only have 45 seconds press the button u want to program for 3 seconds till the light changes flashing pattern let go do it again for 3 seconds till it changes light pattern and let go and do it 1 more time. this is a total of 3 times if you do it right it should work


----------

